
Show HN: Get refund for bad restaurant service - priyankc
http://www.wecarecustomers.us/
======
matt_the_bass
Please don’t take offense, but there is no info on your site but you want my
phone number and name. I’m not inclined to give it to you without more info
about your service.

~~~
priyankc
hey, no offense taken. this is good feedback. for you, some details about how
the service works is important not just the end result. i will take that in
and iterate it.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yes. As a customer, I would want to have a feeling I can trust you and your
service. I.e. Why should a visitor not think this is a scam for telemarketing?

------
orliesaurus
Is there a list of restaurants that you work with available?

~~~
priyankc
not yet. i'm reaching out to restaurants in sf bay area right now. there are
some locals that are showing interest. i want to launch the page to see if
people would be willing to submit receipts and may be prioritize who to talk
to based on that.

